# Thinking of selling my Dennerle 10L Nano Cube...Any interest?



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

Hey fish guys,

Thinking of selling my 10L Dennerle Nano Cube, Obviously used but it great condition! Only been used since christmas, great for on a desk or in your work space and looks ultra modern! Can keep small speicies fish in there or idealy Shrimp!!

Mine is the plus package and comes with the Thermometer, Nano Filter and Spray Bar, Nano light and bulb, Nano liquids (Shrimp feed, water conditioner, plant fertilizer), Shrimp Algea Granuals, Glass lid and clips, foam underlay for even surface and black vynal backing! so its the full deal all it doesnt include is the 'Deponit Mix'

Make me an offer if your interested! Best if you pick up, but i could get a postage price if you want me too, but postage is at buyers risk.


----------



## malthereplover (Aug 22, 2008)

Belongs in the classifieds lol
But nice little set up though


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

malthereplover said:


> Belongs in the classifieds lol
> But nice little set up though


 
Nope doesnt belong there cos im not defo selling it im just letting the aquarium people know im THINKING of selling it, plus no one barely looks in the aquarium classifieds and i know alot of people in this section are into their nano tanks or shrimp e.g Esfa lol


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

SOLD got £80 : victory:

Stunning tank : victory:


----------

